

The ultimate REST client for Mac - joshcrowder
https://luckymarmot.com/paw

======
nickysielicki
That's cool. I generally use curl for this purpose and it fits me well.

I was hoping it would be something like tcpdump but for REST calls. That's
something I'd be incredibly interested in. Right now you have to use the
behemoth that is wireshark, and that's fine, but takes some learning.
Something smaller would have a market for a web developer who doesn't want to
tinker with it, I think.

